# CA  - Arosol Spray Accelerator



## Boomalia (Sep 3, 2006)

In the DVD "Turning Pens" with Kip Christensen and Rex Burningham they use an arosol spray accelerator on CA, most sites only sell the 2 ounce liquid spray bottle. Have you ever seen this product and if so what is the name of it and where can you purchase it [?]
Thanks
Gary


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 4, 2006)

I use the arosol CA accelerator which is much more convenient than the pump version. I get it from two sources online since there are no sources for it locally for me. I get it from http://www.klingspor.com or http://www.thesandingglove.com  It is currently on sale at the Sanding Glove. Maybe some of our suppliers of kit and supplies carries it...I just order a few cans at a time when it goes on sale and it seems to last longer than the pump versions, at least for me.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Boomalia_
> <br />In the DVD "Turning Pens" with Kip Christensen and Rex Burningham they use an arosol spray accelerator on CA, most sites only sell the 2 ounce liquid spray bottle. Have you ever seen this product and if so what is the name of it and where can you purchase it [?]
> Thanks
> Gary


----------



## btboone (Sep 4, 2006)

I get it at WoodCraft.  My wife went by and they were sold out.  They ordered it and will have a few cans shipped to my house at no cost for shipping.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 4, 2006)

I get mine from CSUSA and am very happy with it.  I think it provides much better control and definitely lasts longer.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> <br />I think it provides much better control and definitely lasts longer.



Besides that, there is no pump to fall apart halfway throught the bottle; and it doesn't make the CA foam as much as the stuff in the bottle..


----------



## Fangar (Sep 4, 2006)

I find the Aerosol to be a bit milder if used in conjunction with a finish as well (If necessary).

I get mine from Woodcraft too.  6oz for 10 bucks.  It goes on sale from time to time and I stock up.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=346

Fangar


----------



## cozee (Sep 4, 2006)

Can this be a possible up and coming group buy item???!!!!!![][]


----------



## chigdon (Sep 4, 2006)

I get it locally at Highland Hardware http://www.highlandwoodworking.com.  I stronly recommend it instead of the pump style.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 4, 2006)

Rockler also carries it.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 4, 2006)

This is what I use-- Fastcap's Accelerator. I can get it from local cabinetry supply places (like hardwood distributors and cabinet hardware distributors... just look in the phone book for those two things, somebody is bound to carry this). Local may be cheaper than ordering it since aerosols are have shipping restrictions. I may be wrong though. 

It's a 12 oz can and I paid $12 for it. Lasts forever and isn't nearly as harsh as some of the spritzers I've seen. 

Their glue is great stuff also but I just buy it from Monty, cheaper from him.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

Y'all remember for things like the ends of blanks and glue ups where it isn't critical, alcohol, ammonia, water and even cigarette smoke will act as an accelerant.


----------



## emackrell (Sep 4, 2006)

Or just use a Bounty paper towel. It accelerates CA glue the way solid rocket boosters accelerate the space shuttle.  I tried using a folded Bounty the other day to apply thin CA glue, and in something under a picosecond the glue had soaked thru several thicknesses of paper towel, bonded them all firmly to my finger and started to smoke.  When I pulled the smoking paper towel off (quite rapidly) I found that you don't really need a jointer to achieve a result like the "after" shots in Dave's saga.  CA glue will tear up your hands just fine. Next time I think I will just wait for the stuff to dry on its own. Modern life is too fast paced anyhow....  [:I]

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy cow Eileen, that sounds aweful! Lol, I was filling in a void on an osage orange pen the other day, using the sanding dust and thin CA. I was un-mindedly holding the blank with my left hand while I was applying the thin CA and glued my finger to the blank (which was on the lathe). Of course, no acetone nearby, and butthead me just rips my finger off it, leaving a nice skin veneer on the pen. Fortunately it was only the outer skin. I had to laugh. I'm sure you didn't. 


Now I gotta go get some Bounty and dump some CA on it and watch. That sounds cool!


----------



## Woodnknots (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />This is what I use-- Fastcap's Accelerator. I can get it from local cabinetry supply places (like hardwood distributors and cabinet hardware distributors... just look in the phone book for those two things, somebody is bound to carry this). Local may be cheaper than ordering it since aerosols are have shipping restrictions. I may be wrong though.
> 
> It's a 12 oz can and I paid $12 for it. Lasts forever and isn't nearly as harsh as some of the spritzers I've seen.
> ...


Holy cow, that accelerator is like $30 at woodcraft!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 4, 2006)

That means you can get it for $9.95 any where else.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2006)

He He Eagle. I agree with you.
Anyone ever try the refillable aresol can from HF? I've tried changing the bottle the pump stuff is in and had the accelerator melt the bottle. every bottle I've gotten has blown out the nozzle. and I have lots of refills to use up.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2006)

Daniel,
I had thought about that refillable spray can from HF.
If it drops to $5.00 I may try it but I am afraid the "business end" would mess up on it just as the ones meant for the accelerant do.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> Holy cow, that accelerator is like $30 at woodcraft!!!



That's why I rarely buy anything but the occasional pen kit and AA blank, and *maybe* that special piece of wood I just gotta have. They are just way too proud of their stuff so often. I wish the local Woodcraft owner would drop the Franchise and just go independant, he's a great guy.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Or just use a Bounty paper towel. It accelerates CA glue the way solid rocket boosters accelerate the space shuttle.  I tried using a folded Bounty the other day to apply thin CA glue, and in something under a picosecond the glue had soaked thru several thicknesses of paper towel, bonded them all firmly to my finger and started to smoke.  When I pulled the smoking paper towel off (quite rapidly) I found that you don't really need a jointer to achieve a result like the "after" shots in Dave's saga.  CA glue will tear up your hands just fine. Next time I think I will just wait for the stuff to dry on its own. Modern life is too fast paced anyhow....  [:I]
> 
> cheers  Eileen [8D]



Uh...Eileen.  A little strip of wax paper behind the towel or whatever applicator works really well.  BTW, my skin has grown back very nicely...no scars, hope you're as fortunate.
Mark


----------



## emackrell (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Mark, I was planning on scrounging some HAZMAT gloves from work but waxed paper sounds like it might be easier.  And the scars aren't all THAT bad.... [:I]

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emackrell_
> <br />Thanks Mark, I was planning on scrounging some HAZMAT gloves from work but waxed paper sounds like it might be easier.  And the scars aren't all THAT bad.... [:I]
> 
> cheers  Eileen  [8D]


CA will melt cheap cloves and melted rubber or latx on your fingers isn't a pretty sight.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 7, 2006)

DAHHHKT!


----------



## jrc (Oct 9, 2006)

I use the pump sprayer and get 8oz for about 5 bucks. I use one a month. EZ Bond


----------



## martyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm lucky enough to have the WoodSmith Store here in town.  I pick up 2oz bottles of CA and a 6oz can of the arosol accelerator pretty cheap.  I've also experienced the "bounty burn" a few times.  I've found the trick is to move quickly, but not too quickly.

And I go through latex gloves like a medical facility.  They help keep everything (including my hands) in good shape.


----------



## jrc (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.hinkleymall.com/caglue.html


----------

